# openSuse10.1- Inconsistency detected



## cofter (11. Januar 2008)

Hi ihr,

ich habe einen Rootserver auf dem openSuse10.1 mit Plesk läuft.
Nach 1 - 2 Tagen setzen die ganzen Dienste aus wie Apache, Pop3 und Plesk spuckt auch nur noch Fehler aus.
Wenn ich per SSH einloggen will kommt diese Fehlermeldung "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-minimal.c: 84: __libc_memalign: Assertion `page != ((void *) -1)' failed!"

Nach einen neustart läuft erstmal wieder alles wie gewohnt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen was das zu bedeuten hat und was ich dagegen tun kann.

mfg
Cofter


----------

